# Data Sim Card for the Audi TT



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

Just bought a Sim Card for my Audi TT if anybody else needs one here's the link

Three Mobile Broadband Pay As You Go, 12 GB Data SIM https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01CMD4VKC/ ... JAbEXDCS44










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott65742 (Dec 31, 2017)

I have the exact same one!


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Same here. Good price for what you get and valid for a year.


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

The 24 Gb 24 month card represents better value for money.

I bought the 12 Gb 12 month card last year (runs out in a few weeks) as the 24 month sim was not available at the time, and it has been faultless (apart from somehow popping out of the sim slot twice).

Strangely Amazon says that the 24 month sim is under review, however you appear to still be able to purchase it. Which I will be doing shortly - just hoping for a random price drop as it has been cheaper occasionally!


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

Even cheaper on Ebay https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-3-PAYG-4 ... .l4275.c10


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

Worth picking the 12Gb for a year and when it's about to run out, have a look at the data usage (buried in one of the comms menus). I thought I'd used quite a bit but it was only a few megs, even with google maps on the nav. I use the wifi a bit more now (reading the news etc while waiting to pick up friends) so I'll probably increase my usage this year.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can check it online too - i used around 5GB in a year.


----------



## Pugliese (Aug 4, 2010)

16Gb used last year 

I think it may be something to do with my better half waiting to get in the car to check Facebook, access videoclips etc.

Still excellent value

Although this year I have had issues. New car, put in 3 sim from old TTS, where it performed flawlessly, and the signal kept on dropping out with warning coming up in the VC, 'insert data sim'. Thought it could be a signal issue but happened at random times on the same journey. So bought a new sim, problem not resolved, so car booked into Audi for next week. However this week there has been a perfect connection. New car Gremlins???


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

robes said:


> Strangely Amazon says that the 24 month sim is under review, however you appear to still be able to purchase it. Which I will be doing shortly - just hoping for a random price drop as it has been cheaper occasionally!


Agree 24 months is better value, but this seller on Amazon seems the only place selling it? The Amazon warning has me worried. :?

MyMemory* (the seller of the 12GB/12 Month SIM on Amazon) will give you a 5% discount if you order from their site and use discount code VC5
Result: £26.59 delivered
Just ordered mine for this year...

Tip: If you want to pay by PayPal, but want to use your PayPal balance, ignore the "Check Out with PayPal" button (which only allows you to pay from you bank account and give MyMeory permission to use it for all future purchases!)
Instead click "Procedd to Checkout", register for an account, and select PayPal payment at the end.

* I am in no way connected with MyMemory.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Didn't know you could buy these. Good tip


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Missus uses the same one in her Evoque. 500mb every month for a year. Cost around £16 off ebay


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I picked up one of these and it works so good tip OP.

Anyone know how l can register online @ three if l don't own an ipad as it tries to send a text message with the password?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

tt3600 said:


> Anyone know how l can register online @ three if l don't own an ipad as it tries to send a text message with the password?





three said:


> Register
> Enter your phone/device number and we will text you your password.
> If you're an iPad user or can't receive texts on your device, you'll need to turn off Wi-Fi and reload this page.


What this means: If you load the page using the data connection provided by the SIM you won't need a password (They can authenticate you by the fact that you are requesting the page over their network, so they KNOW the request came from the number you provided).

The advice to "turn off Wi-Fi" is quite misleading if you are using connection sharing. This advice is only relevant if the SIM is installed in your mobile device, and that is the device requesting the page. In that case turning off Wi-Fi will force the device to use the SIM to access the internet. Hence fulfilling the above requirement for authentication.

If you are connection sharing (as is the case with the TT data connection):
1. Put the SIM in the car. 
2. Connect to the car via the WiFi hotspot with your PC/mobile/tablet.
3. Make sure your PC/mobile/tablet *IS* using the car WiFi for internet browsing.
4. Go to the Register Page.

But you don't actually need to register to check your balance, as long as you do it over the SIMs data connection... I just checked my balance from the car from my tablet using the web browser, and I've never registered. Horrified to discover I still have 7.5GB of my 12GB left and only 20 days to use it in!


> Checking Your Data Allowance
> 
> To check how much data you have left if you don't have the Three App:
> 
> ...


NB: The above mobile.three.co.uk won't work *unless you are connecting over the three network using the SIM data connection*. Instead you'll just get the same advice about turing off WiFi....


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks for the tip that works


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

A bit bewildered by Audi Connect as all I seem to be able to do with it is activate google earth on the sat nav.

is there more to it than that?


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

carrock said:


> A bit bewildered by Audi Connect as all I seem to be able to do with it is activate google earth on the sat nav.
> 
> is there more to it than that?


Not that's useful, no.
There's a connect menu on the VC which will allow you to do some useless stuff (Weather, news, twitter, petrol prices, Airport arrivals etc)


----------



## Anthony_Manton (Feb 12, 2018)

EvilTed said:


> carrock said:
> 
> 
> > A bit bewildered by Audi Connect as all I seem to be able to do with it is activate google earth on the sat nav.
> ...


Might just be me but Weather, news, twitter, petrol prices, Airport arrivals etc sounds pretty useful! Can't wait to have a play with mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegingerone (Nov 5, 2011)

Anthony_Manton said:


> EvilTed said:
> 
> 
> > carrock said:
> ...


 the fuel price check can be useful as it will primarily show you service stations that have the correct fuel for your car, i.e. super unleaded for TTS/TTRS and you can then set the nav to take you there.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The most useful feature is the up to the minute traffic information that you get with a Connect SIM. Much better than the standard TCMPro.


----------



## stueychewy (Oct 6, 2015)

Anthony_Manton said:


> Might just be me but Weather, news, twitter, petrol prices, Airport arrivals etc sounds pretty useful! Can't wait to have a play with mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh sure they SOUND useful - but they're just not. They're incredibly difficult to use in some cases. twitter is ridiculous and with petrol prices i've had it direct me to petrol stations that were closed (I mean completely shut down) or where the price is wrong anyway.

You shouldn't be READING news whilst in a car, but LISTENING to it.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Gonna give Audi Connect a try with a Three 12gb sim


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Simple slot into the car and follow the manual instruction and it's great with google earth on satnav


----------

